# Got an offer from german employer and does my short experience letter needed?



## geekydev (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I have 5 years experience in software engineer and i have received job offer from germany.

I recently joined a new company 2 months and now for visa application process inside an annexture there is a column where its asked to provide my current employer name. Just wanted to know if i really required to add my current employer name( as i'm sure my current employer is not gonna give experience letter as i'm leaving in short span) or keep my last company name in the form?

Please help!


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

geekydev said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have 5 years experience in software engineer and i have received job offer from germany.
> 
> ...


Hi, I believe you can mention the name of your company, it shouldn't really be a problem. If at all they come back asking for any proofs, you will have your offer letter, salary slips, etc. to prove the same. Hope this helps!


----------



## janprill (Jan 27, 2020)

geekydev said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have 5 years experience in software engineer and i have received job offer from germany.
> 
> ...


You can use the names of both employers. If there is not enough space, you can add an attachment. In each case, state until when you were employed there. With this you have given all potentially relevant information.


----------

